# Who makes the "FORCE" wood stove?



## NoPaint (Feb 21, 2011)

A buddy has a wood stove that says "FORCE" on a plaque on the front bottom.  Its not cast iron but instead all steel.  A good stove but we can't figure out who makes it.


----------



## Battenkiller (Feb 21, 2011)

Joda.


----------



## NoPaint (Feb 21, 2011)

Whats that?


----------



## oldspark (Feb 21, 2011)

Star Wars


----------



## Dave_1 (Feb 21, 2011)

NoPaint said:
			
		

> Whats that?


----------



## webbie (Feb 21, 2011)

Ancient stove as I remember...one of hundreds from the old 1978-80 stove boom. Never very popular, but I remember seeing some ads. I'll see if I can find any info.


----------



## pen (Feb 21, 2011)

I searched online but came up short.  Must be a rarity.

pen


----------



## webbie (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep, rare but not non-existent........
Dug this up........in my pile of old mags. Vintage 1979.

May the force be with you.
Force Woodstove


----------



## Mo Heat (Feb 22, 2011)

Classic VW Bug styling.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 22, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Yep, rare but not non-existent........
> Dug this up........in my pile of old mags. Vintage 1979.
> 
> May the force be with you.
> Force Woodstove



So cool what Craig can pull out of his magic hat.  Neat old add.  Before my time.


----------



## NoPaint (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks all...she gets the house HOTTT


----------

